# New guy from Illinois



## currentman (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all, I have been going thru the forum, and i would like to thank all have posted so much great information here!

I shot a recurve and longbow back in the 70's, but lately it's been on my mind to take the bow up again. A lot has changed, but slowly the more I read, the more I learn, I am currently considering a couple of bows that are for sale locally, a Browning Bridger II Br3A, and a Bear Trophy Magnum, both are less than $150, would these be appropriate to me beginning the re-learning curve?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:
Loads of freinds to make and info here


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* currentman. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :smile:
What part of Illinois do you live?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## currentman (Jul 16, 2009)

jva54 said:


> Welcome to AT!! :smile:
> What part of Illinois do you live?


I am about an hour northwest of Chicago...

I see you are from SE Illinois, I have taken quite a few deer over the years in Pope county, between Golconda and eddyville :shade:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## derrikd (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome im in the NW berbs of chicago as well


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

